# Portugal - paperwork required?



## BigTed (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi

my friend and I have been living in Lisbon on and off for a year. I have a friend here who has offered me a job with a company they are setting up. 

Could anyone let me know what we need to do to get set up properly here. We already have fiscal numbers and bank accounts here. But what about residency, paying taxes, ID cards and that kind of thing? Is there anything we should be doing? Want to feel like we are here properly and not just guests.

(This comes from living in Thailand for a while where u have to get a new visa every month - a bit paranoid I guess!)

Thanks for your help.

PS - we're both from the UK.


----------



## jlegacy (Jun 9, 2008)

I have recently returned from an extended stay in Portugal and, like BigTed, am also interested in any information on acquiring the necessary docs/insurances, etc., to live and work permanently in Portugal


----------

